
SpaceX - Why the US Can Beat China: The Facts About SpaceX Costs - btcoal
http://www.spacex.com/usa.php
======
196sigma
You really have to admire the level of transparency surrounding their
operations. Blows just about every other US government contractor out of the
water.

